# 12 fiberglass skiff customization recommendations



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I think I would definitely go with a spoiler.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd get a tender for the front


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like a MFG Challenger. Keep it simple.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Periscope


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ignore them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

anytide said:


> ignore them.


Oh C’mon, we were only funnin!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Anchor pin holder from @anytide, cut bleach bottle bilge pump, paddle! That’s all I can think of without knowing where you’ll use it most, preferred style of fishing, etc...


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

So I may acquire a 14ft MFG Challenger for $100 this week I'm curious if you have done any updates since then?


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

So where are you currently at with yours! I about to gut mine and I have to cut out the enitre transom.


----------



## Braden123 (Aug 8, 2019)

FrankZinCLE said:


> So where are you currently at with yours! I about to gut mine and I have to cut out the enitre transom.


I got a new motor and redid the outside.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

my first move would be to take a saw and cut it wide open except for a front deck.


----------



## Braden123 (Aug 8, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> my first move would be to take a saw and cut it wide open except for a front deck.


Why


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Braden123 said:


> Why


I hate stepping over that middle bench and it eats up a lot of room in the boat. In my opinion it is also cleaner looking without it there.

If you need more storage on a boat that size than what can be for under a front deck you are bringing too much


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

I’ll be gutting mine completely and starting from scratch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2020)

Just make darn sure you properly support it! I leave a lot of stuff in and only cut out what I have to for stringer and bulkhead installs then cut the rest out after I have new bulkheads and stringers in place. Really helps keep things “right”! Bit of a pain to work around but everything has a trade off.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Of 


Boatbrains said:


> Just make darn sure you properly support it! I leave a lot of stuff in and only cut out what I have to for stringer and bulkhead installs then cut the rest out after I have new bulkheads and stringers in place. Really helps keep things “right”! Bit of a pain to work around but everything has a trade off.


 I was think thinking the the same - I ran into one of Your reply’s and posts about the Nidacore vs coosa etc. so I may pick you “brain”


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2020)

FrankZinCLE said:


> Of
> 
> I was think thinking the the same - I ran into one of Your reply’s and posts about the Nidacore vs coosa etc. so I may pick you “brain”


Pick away! You can see where I left the structure in here. I will be cutting it out tomorrow hopefully as all the new stringers and bulkheads are in.


----------



## biasedmind (Jun 23, 2018)

@FrankZinCLE that looks like the MFG Cartopper I have in the back yard. Got the itch to finish the project I started.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

biasedmind said:


> @FrankZinCLE that looks like the MFG Cartopper I have in the back yard. Got the itch to finish the project I started.


It probably is - I have been looking for for the 12 FT version but hey for 80 bucks I got this fugly 14 ft goose


----------

